# duck blind or max 4



## duckhunter6 (Dec 1, 2009)

which one do you prefere and why?


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Dec 1, 2009)

Go with Mossy Oak Shadow Grass. Awesome pattern.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 1, 2009)

most of my stuff is MAX-4, no real reason though...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have some stuff in Max-4, some stuff in Mossy Oak Duck Blind.

Heck I still wear a very old Realtree Advantage sweatshirt under my coat.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 1, 2009)

max 4- i just dont like the pattern of duck blind


----------



## DonArkie (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the Duckblind but Mossy Oak Bottomland is awsome


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 1, 2009)

Mossy Oak break up fot timber, Max 4 for the rice fields. or grassy areas.  Some times the grassy camo is just to bright for certain areas.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 1, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Mossy Oak break up fot timber, Max 4 for the rice fields. or grassy areas.  Some times the grassy camo is just to bright for certain areas.



Agree.  I like duck blind or break up for most of my GA situations


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 1, 2009)

What ever is cheaper.... but the Max 4 is better on the eye in my opinion.


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to get some of the Drake Old School Camo,


----------



## quackaholic (Dec 1, 2009)

out of the two it would have to be duck blind i wear max-4 waders now and its just does not seem to be the stuff for ga every pond, creek, or swamp i hunt the grass around is too dark and the max4 stands out like a sore thumb but thats just my opinion but i think the duck blind is a better pattern for ga


----------



## BassnG3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Max 4...


----------



## LittleBocephus (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the look of max 4 better but like others have said it is too light for alot of places.


----------



## littletime (Dec 1, 2009)

Duck Blind, max 4 I think is a little bright.  May convert to Bottomland though


----------



## Swamp Star (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the Max-4 better than Duck Blind because the DB pattern is such a tight pattern it looks like a solid color from a few feet.

But most of the time I wear my Mossy Oak waders since they seem to match better than my Max-4's in places.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 1, 2009)

i like the avery KW-1, But max4 better than shadow grass or duck blind


----------



## NCK (Dec 1, 2009)

I like to mix and match to look unfashionable....


----------



## chundafied (Dec 1, 2009)

> I like the look of max 4 better but like others have said it is too light for alot of places.



I think it's too dark mostly...looks like a dark blob from 40 yards.
None of my camo matches.  I buy whatever is available or is on sale at the time.
I've got things in max-4, fall flight, duck blind, old shadowgrass, new shadow grass, wetlands, etc.
Hide your face and keep still behind or in front of some natural coverage and it won't matter what camo you're wearing.


----------



## castaway (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree that the Max 4 is a bit bright. I have to totally go with NCK I go mismatch to show the guys I hunt with that their purty camo coordinating outfits dont kill critters!!!!!


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Dec 3, 2009)

*camo*

I wear max-4 and brown camo but,I like the look of the wetlands pattern for the places I hunt.I don't thnk they make it anymore though.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 5, 2009)

Bill Jordan and Toxey Haas are both punks (Michael Waddell too) so whichever you like better!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 5, 2009)

truthfully, im going straight natgear from now on. just personal preference.


----------



## NCK (Dec 5, 2009)

castaway said:


> I agree that the Max 4 is a bit bright. I have to totally go with NCK I go mismatch to show the guys I hunt with that their purty camo coordinating outfits dont kill critters!!!!!



Glad that you agree, especially being from Tallahassee. I live in North GA now but grew up in Tallahassee.


----------



## headhunter02 (Dec 11, 2009)

I switched over to Multicam camo pattern because it works everywhere. I just got tired of buying so many different kinds of camo. Multicam works in every environment on the planet invest ya'll.


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 13, 2009)

duck blind....unless you are hunting flooded corn or something...then max-4


----------



## G Duck (Dec 13, 2009)

depends on where you hunt, Max 4 is too dark for me, I prefer the original MO SG.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 13, 2009)

duck blind


----------

